# Introduction to me



## Joyohjoyous

Hi - my name is Joy. I have been married for almost 22 years and it is becoming increasingly more difficult to be happy. I joined this forum to maybe understand what is happening to my relationship.


----------



## Amplexor

Welcome.

Pick a forum that may match your areas of concern and start a thread there. Members are always looking to help.


----------



## Blaine

Welcome Joy


----------

